# Guess the Score Fri. Feb. 11 vs Rockets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









Pacers vs. Rockets
7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV:* FSN *Radio:* 1070 WIBC 

Starting Lineups:

*Pacers-*





































*Rockets-*



































</center>



> NOTEWORTHY
> It has taken a little longer than expected, but Stephen Jackson is finding his full stride at a critical time for the Pacers. After struggling badly in his first few games after returning from his NBA suspension, Jackson has averaged 25.5 points on 18-of-34 shooting (.529), adding 8.0 rebounds and 4.0 assists in the last two games.
> "I'm not hot, but I am getting into the swing of things," Jackson said. "It feels good to play good and get a win. We need to go into the All-Star break on a good note and come out on a good note. There's nothing like playing with momentum on your side."
> 
> ...


Pacers 92
Rockets 87

Pacers High Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (34)

Rockets High Scorer- Tracy McGrady (33)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

93 - 88 Pacers


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

nice game thread... you make everything into the middle of the post if you put "<.center>" on the top of the post and "" at the end..


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 95
Rockets 99


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 94
Rockets- 92


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> nice game thread... you make everything into the middle of the post if you put "<.center>" on the top of the post and "" at the end..


Thanks!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 96

Rockets 92


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pacers 98
Rockets 95

JO-33
T-Mac-31


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> NOTEWORTHY
> It has taken a little longer than expected, but Stephen Jackson is finding his full stride at a critical time for the Pacers. After struggling badly in his first few games after returning from his NBA suspension, Jackson has averaged 25.5 points on 18-of-34 shooting (.529), adding 8.0 rebounds and 4.0 assists in the last two games.
> "I'm not hot, but I am getting into the swing of things," Jackson said. "It feels good to play good and get a win. We need to go into the All-Star break on a good note and come out on a good note. There's nothing like playing with momentum on your side."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050211.html


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 95
Rockets 91

Need this one badly


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TINSLEY PLAYING TONIGHT!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> TINSLEY PLAYING TONIGHT!


:rock:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

2 TO's and a missed jumpshot in our first 3 possessions.:sour:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie with a nice pass to Foster for a layup.

2-0 Pacers with 10 minutes left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers get the tip.

Foster misses a fade away.

Wesley misses a J.

Tinsely passes ball out of bounds.

Yao misses, Reggie board.

0-0

T-Mac misses.

Howard misses.

Reggie nice pass, Foster gets layup.

Yao misses.

Tinsley squeezes and draws foul on Wesley.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****! Tinsley's hurt again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson hits on a hard drive to the inside.

4-0 9:28 left in 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice charge JO....and dunk Foster!

6-0 Indy with 9 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster slams it down over Yao.

6-0 at first timeout.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Keys to the Game:

Offensive Efficiency
Defensive Communication
Yao/T-Mac


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO gets inside and draws foul on Yao, and he hits both free throws.

8-0 8:27


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley out for rest of game.

Foster called for an offensive foul

8-1 7:50


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Howard has to get a wide open jump hook to finally hit.

8-5 Pacers with 7 minutes left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster called for another offensive foul. Pollard in.

8-5 6:30


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yao is playing like Ben Wallace physically and Foster gets his second foul because of it. 

8-7 Pacers with 6:10 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****! Yao's dominating.

12-9 Indy with 5 minutes left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO hits a J.

14-9 4:30


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes! Jax drew T-Mac's 2nd foul.

16-11 Indy with 4 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Barry should've shot that but passes to Yao who shoots and JO is called for goaltending. JO takes a shot and Yao is called for goaltending.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yao gets a jumpshot and the foul; Jax gets a jumpshot and the foul. Talk about answering back!

21-16 Pacers with 3 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha! Either a fan or player yells "3 seconds" and Yao quickly passes the ball out of bounds. Defensive 3 Seconds on the Rockets. Why did AJ take and miss the FT?

22-18 with 2:22 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard picks up his 2nd foul, I'm so glad we have Harrison back.

24-18 Pacers with 2 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why does Yao stand at the opposing FT Line when someone's shooting FT's? Is he not agile enough to grab a rebound? Yao called for a foul.

26-22 Pacers with a minute left in the 1st


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

28-29 Rockets, at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie for 3!

42-39 Indy with 5:30 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yao called for his 3rd foul after he went over the back on Foster!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Isn't it a foul when someone pushes you in the chest while in the air?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

53-46 Rockets with 28 seconds left:sigh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 53-46 Rockets with 28 seconds left:sigh:


Is the score at the half


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't know if I should watch this or Oak Hill vs. St. Pats on ESPN2. Probably this.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I don't know if I should watch this or Oak Hill vs. St. Pats on ESPN2. Probably this.


Miller Time is why you should watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3 over Yao!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie misses, but at least he's shooting.

59-54 Rockets with 9 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sura hits two shots in a row

65-54 Rockets


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a nice pass to Foster for a layup. Yao rejects JO once, then the next possession again, but then JO breaks his ankles and hits a layup.

65-58 Rockets with 7 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

73-62 Rockets with 4 minutes to go. Reggie finally plays aggressive and we'll lose.:sigh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I just realized that I shoot exactly like Eddie Gill.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a three, and then fouls T-Mac.

78-65 Rockets with 2 minutes left int he 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie scores on a 1-5 fastbreak, Howard hits.

80-67 Rockets with a minute left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a 3 which the refs count a two, for like the 3rd time this game.

80-70 Rockets at the end of 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie dunks over someone really tall!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits a 3 and then steals! And then takes a really stupid shot.

80-75 Rockets with 10:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Freddie dunks over someone really tall!


Over Mutumbo! He's 6 foot ****ing two!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ misses, but then steals it from Yao and is fouled. Rod called for a foul. Fatass is dominating!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere makes Yao fall down? Yeah right, flopper. Freddie draws the 5th foul on Yao!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ for 3!

80-80 with 8 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits again to tie the game!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****! McGrady hits. Mutumbo rejects JO twice, but McGrady gets his 4th foul.

84-82 Rockets with 5 minutes to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bobby Sura hits. Mutumbo rejects someone again.

86-82 Rockets with 3:50 to go


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ has been playing very well the last couple minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Juwan Howard hits

88-82 Rockets


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits a FT.

88-83 Rockets with under 3 minutes to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rockets called for a 24 second violation. JO misses, as does Jax.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses. Yao bats it off the rim, no call. Rockets called for another shot clock violation. JO bricks it after a Reggie chant.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax fouls T-Mac who makes one FT. Reggie misses a 3 and Wesley is fouled.

89-83 Rockets with 10.8 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

91-83 Rockets as the Pacers call timeout. Interview with Reggie after the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses a three and the Rockets win.

Final Score- 91-83


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

91-83

Pacers Fan- 13, but DQ'd
Turkish- 13, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 20
Bird- 12, but DQ'd
rock- 14, but DQ'd
Kekai- 19, but DQ'd
DJMD- 12, but DQ'd

Winner- Jermaniac Fan


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What's up with JO today? 7-23 shooting, 3 rebounds against Juwan Howard?? bad game from JO or awesome D from Howard?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> What's up with JO today? 7-23 shooting, 3 rebounds against Juwan Howard?? bad game from JO or awesome D from Howard?


Could've been emotionally hurt from the Reggie announcement.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stats


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Sura with another near triple double. How do Foster, JO, and Pollard combine for 8 rebounds?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> What's up with JO today? 7-23 shooting, 3 rebounds against Juwan Howard?? bad game from JO or awesome D from Howard?


http://www.nba.com/games/20050211/HOUIND/recap.html

"I was 7-of-23 from the floor and had three rebounds tonight," O'Neal said. "I've got to bring it better than that. It (was) like I was just out there running around. We need to have a collective effort to win and tonight and I didn't do my part."


----------

